

Redesigning the OpenDNS DNS database for low latency - jedisct1
http://labs.opendns.com/2014/10/01/redesigning-dns-database-low-latency/

======
aeden
This is an excellent write up about how the OpenDNS system works to identify
malicious DNS activity so they can block it. The idea of a data firehose that
consumers can listen to and work with is a powerful one and is something I've
found quite useful in systems I work on as well if you're looking to either
listen in to the running system or if you want to collect data for analytics.

~~~
philip1209
For more, check out "Speed, Security, and Safety through DNS":

[http://blog.opendns.com/2013/12/11/speed-security-safety-
dns...](http://blog.opendns.com/2013/12/11/speed-security-safety-dns/)

------
dsl
You can read/watch an overview of the previous generation of OpenDNS stats
here: [http://rcrowley.org/2009/06/23/building-opendns-stats-at-
vel...](http://rcrowley.org/2009/06/23/building-opendns-stats-at-velocity)

------
zimbatm
TLDR; use redis

